# Fly screens



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know of a place near Caldas Da Raine region where we can get fly screens made. I have been told of somewhere in Tornada but they do not seen to have a web page as I want to get some made to measure be 4 it get's really warm. Have looked on the net but all the regions seem to be in Lagos

Hope someone can help 

Thanks
Antonina


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Antonia,

There is a small shop directly across from Lidl's that makes and fits them. We had him put one on the skylight in the loft. Don't remember the name, but easy to find.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We had 5 windows and one patio door done a few weeks ago for €300, his details are in our store.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> We had 5 windows and one patio door done a few weeks ago for €300, his details are in our store.



Hey that was really good value Silvers


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah Silvers, a very good price. The guy opposite Lidl's was a bit pricey in comparison.  Won't be using him again. Not rocket science to make and fit them yourself ( or something that would pass for fly screens ) well they would keep the flies out.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We (or at least my husband) made screens for all our window the first summer we were here. They were a boon....but it is difficult to get the fitting exact and the fabric stretched tightly enough.

The second year we bought commercial ones. They fir and look better and are not so thick.
Wouldn´t be without them.

You can buy the screen itself by length at Bricomarche in Caldas. Go for the grey ones are they permit more to be seen looking through them


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

*Fly Screen*



silvers said:


> We had 5 windows and one patio door done a few weeks ago for €300, his details are in our store.


Hi Silvers

Hope you are well and thanks for the info ,When I am over in a couple of weeks I will pop in for the address and contact the people

Thanks again 

Antonina


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi All

Many thanks for the info much appreciated

Antonina


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Aki has them, so does Leroy Merlin. Nelinha


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

silvers said:


> We had 5 windows and one patio door done a few weeks ago for €300, his details are in our store.


Hi Silvers - can you tell me where your store is? I would like to get their details.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It is near to the Farmacia on the road between Alcobaca and Caldas in Tornada. Can't miss it, bloody big Union Jack on the window.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> It is near to the Farmacia on the road between Alcobaca and Caldas in Tornada. Can't miss it, bloody big Union Jack on the window.


Hey Silvers. Are they like the one we had fitted at our pad??


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

silvers said:


> It is near to the Farmacia on the road between Alcobaca and Caldas in Tornada. Can't miss it, bloody big Union Jack on the window.


Thank you Silvers - will pop in next time we are over.
Rgds
Paul


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure Siobhan, they fit inside the existing window frame. It is fun watching the skeeters trying to get in.


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

Hi i made all my own fly screens, you can buy the screen fabric from most diy stores, so easy and you can remove them in the winter. jay


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am way too busy making the following;
a mess,
a noise,
a fuss and of course a f*ck up to be making my own fly screens.


----------

